# HOW TO PHOTO FINISH A FISHING LURE?



## Johnny5 (Apr 22, 2008)

HEY GUYS I HAD A QUESTION FROM ANOTHER SITE I WAS VISITING, TACKLEUNDERGROUND.COM AND I WAS WONDERING IF ANYBODY NEW ANYTHING ABOUT PHOTO FINISHING A LURE AND WHAT IT IS EXACTLY, ALSO WHAT WOULD I NEED TO START PAINTING SOME OF MY CRANK BAITS THAT HAVE BEEN WEATHERED FROM ROCKS AND EXT. THEY TALK ABOUT USING SMALL MICROWAVE MOTORS AND SUCH TO TURN THE BAIT WHILE IT DRIES, ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR ME OTHER THAN THE BASIC STUFF SUCH AS PAINT AND THE AIR BRUSH THAT I GOT OUT OF THE ATTIC FROM 10 YEARS AGO... :shock:


----------



## shortfish (Apr 22, 2008)

My buddy knows this one guy who has a motorized dryer that rotates like a wheel and each little arm spins 360degrees i hear its pretty cool


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 23, 2008)

WHERE CAN I GET SOMETHING LIKE THAT ?


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

You would probably have to make one.

If you cant find that info on tackleunderground, chances are you wont.

Look here for ideas on how to make one.

https://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/archive/index.php/f-13.html (I want the first lure 8) )


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 24, 2008)

THANKS LET ME GET MY STUFF TOGETHER FROM WHERE MY EX JUST MOVED OUT =D> WE'LL GET STARTED


----------

